# I've never seen anything even close to this!



## 67CamaroSS (Aug 15, 2009)

Stumbled upon this by accident. This guy is amazing

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604247242338/show/with/2346008881/


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

incredible! Loved the idealistic tone.

Good forced perspective too!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=281664


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

Those cars look like you could jump in them and drive away.


----------



## 67CamaroSS (Aug 15, 2009)

sorry guys I hadnt seen the other threads on this, I'm more into RC stuff but I just thought this was cool. I do have a lot of plastic models that I have collected over the years and will be selling


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

No denying the photography, it's excellent.
I believe the true models here are the buildings and their realism. The cars, well they are Franklin and Danbury mint stuff, so they should look that good.

Chris


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

The buildings are off the shelf too.


----------

